# Thanks to Bill the Grill Guy



## Dave's Q-eating brother (Jun 1, 2009)

We, my brother and I (Dave's backyard BBQ) attended a KCBS judging class that Bill organized this past weekend and it was another of Bill's successful operations. The time and effort that Bill puts into these events is nothing short of amazing, especially since the proceeds, after the KCBS membership fees, were donated to the local Volunteer Fire and Rescue Squad. We wanted to thank Bill and John Atkins, who provided all of the cooking chores, for this production, not only for this class but also for all of the questions that they have taken the time to answer for a couple of guys who are new to the comp arena,(our first comp will be the Que and Cruz in July). We hope to see you there!


----------



## Chiles (Jun 1, 2009)

Same here!

Bill, if this was your first hosting of the class and you had 50 students...  You Rock!  In all seriousness, the class was informative, entertaining and the food was great.  This seems to be a pattern coming from the Small's.

The only thing I would change would be adding cushions for the picnic tables seats.  

Thank again for all the effort you went thru to put this together and for Pigs on the Run for their efforts as well as your volunteers.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jun 1, 2009)

And your all still alive after eating John's cooking? Wow, he must be improving


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 2, 2009)

Big Ugly's BBQ said:
			
		

> What's even more scary, is that they let me do the boxes.......



they needed a lesson in what NOT to do!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kudo's.  It was fun putting on the class.  Jerry and Linda Mullane are excelent instructors.  John and Mark did a fantastic job with all the cooking.  Also thanks to Big Ugly, John Bush, Eric and Amy and the rest of the volunteers who helped out.  I couldnt have done it without you.

For those of you who compete look out.  Mrs BtGG is now a certified judge.


----------

